# Zero set lathe chucks?



## JeepsAndGuns (Apr 9, 2014)

So I have looking around at different chucks. After seeing lots of praise about shars, I decided to look them up. They have what they call zero set chucks. They say they are adjustable and can get a very low TIR. 
So I was wondering, does anyone have one of these, if so how do you adjust it? I'm just curious right now. If you have one, how do you like it?

Just incase, here is the link to what I am talking about:
http://www.shars.com/products/view/990/6quot_3_Jaw_0005quot_Adjustable_Universal_Chuck_2_Piece_Jaws_


----------



## DaveD (Apr 9, 2014)

The backs of the chucks have a machined recess that sets over a similar machined 'snout' on the the chuck backing plates. They are a loose fit to each other by a few thousandths. Then there are 3 or 4 set screws around the circumference of the chuck that protrude into the 'loose' space.

Mount the part to be machined in the chuck, have the chuck to backing plate mounting bolts just snug and use a dial indicator to tweak chuck, via the set screws, vs backing plate (lathe) center lines.

As you change diameters of what you want to machine you may have to reset the chuck based on the tolerances the jaw scroll screws were manufactured too.


----------



## bpratl (Apr 10, 2014)

I purchased a 6 jaw zero set a few months ago and it was a big improvement and well wroth it.
For about the same money as the Shars you can get a 6 jaw.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-6-Jaw-High-Precision-Scroll-Chuck/G9856


----------



## JeepsAndGuns (Apr 10, 2014)

DaveD, Thanks for the discription of how they adjust. Sounds very interesting, I may look into one of these, as the chuck on mine is not as nice as I would like. I can not get good repatability and I noticed when I ran the jaws all the way in, they touch at the headstock end of them, but have a few thou gap at the tailstock end.

bpratl, thanks for the link, but I still have a pretty bad taste in my mouth from grizzly. I dont see myself buying anything from them anytime soon. Though I was also looking at the 6 jaw from shars, they sure are pretty..lol


----------

